# DIY Install of Kenwood DNX5220BT (Step by Step)



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

DIY installation of the Kenwood DNX5220BT in the Mk2 Audi TT
(Non Bose & No Steering Wheel Controls)

The last time I installed any kind of audio device in a car the only wiring involved was â€" a red wire, a black wire and a length of twin bell wire for the speaker.

So this was going to be a challenge.

I was replacing the standard Concert head. I also have the iPod docking station which is fairly pathetic. It is probably possible to integrate the iPod docking station with the new set-up by cutting and joining lots of wires but as I wanted to be able to remove the Kenwood when I sell the car and slot the old head unit back I decided against this.

The parts needed to complete the work are as follows (all prices incl VAT and Postage) :

Radio removal keys for Concert (4 required) from Audi parts Dept Â£11.60
Can be bought on Ebay for half that price.

Kenwood DNX522BT this came with free audio iPod cable and free postage,
bought via Ebay on a â€œBest Offerâ€ price of Â£725.

Facia Unit Double DIN (Part No CT23AU05A) from DVB car Audio Â£44.95

Aerial adapter / booster (single) CT27AA14 from In Car Express Â£13.99

Connecting Loom Part No 20-265P from InCarTec Â£23.07

So the total cost was just short of Â£820.

In Car Technologies where the only place I found who could supply the correct connecting loom as the speakers in my car are amplified even though I donâ€™t have Bose. (more of this later)

I subsequently found out that InCarTec can supply the Facia, aerial adapter / booster and a Can Bus connector (as an alternative to the basic connector 20-265P) as below :

Facia 50-322 Â£15.99
Cage 51-012 Â£29.90 
Aerial Booster 21-123 Â£6.99
Can-Bus Quadlock Connector Â£69.99 (donâ€™t know part No.) You will need this if you have Steering wheel controls. You would need to check if this works with Bose.

What all the bits look like :

Aerial Booster










Facia Kit










Wiring Loom










The Process

1.
Using the four radio removal keys take the existing radio out of the dashboard. And disconnect the main connector (called a Quadlock) and the twin aerial lead. Both have locking clips that have to be pressed to disconnect them. Remove the seatbelt warning light from the original facia, its not necessary to disconnect the wires.

Picture of the existing loom after removing the Concert radio.










The small blue connector is for the iPod dock., it can be left in place.
The small green connector is for the amplifier / speakers.

2. 
The next stage is to prepare the Kenwood loom, this can be done away from the car. Read the installation guide carefully.

The light green wire marked (PRK SW) should by connected to the Parking brake â€˜groundâ€™ terminal (i.e. the terminal that is earthed when the handbrake is applied) this allows a DVD to be played only when the car is stopped (I think).
Or you could simply connect this to the Black wire in the Kenwood loom which is the â€˜groundâ€™ wire â€" this may not be totally legal as it would be possible to play a DVD while the car is in motion. Your choice.

The blue/white wire marked â€˜ANT CONTâ€™ is simply joined to the blue wire on the Aerial adapter booster.

The wire marked â€˜REVERSEâ€™ purple/white can be ignored as can the â€˜MUTEâ€™ brown wire.

3.
Next take the new connecting loom (Part No 20-265P). There are three free wires coming off this loom, Red, Blue and Orange.

Firstly connect the Blue wire to the Blue/White wire on the Kenwood loom (not the Blue/White wire you connected the aerial booster to). This is the one coming from pin A5 on the ISO connector (Kenwood loom) and provides power the speaker amplifier(s). I cut the blue/white wire and connected the new blue wire to the blue/white going to the head unit.

4.
Now comes the â€˜trickyâ€™ bit.

The Audi does not have an â€˜Ignitionâ€™ feed at the Quadlock. So it is necessary to connect the remaining Red wire on the loom (Part No 20-265P) to an ignition source. I chose to tap into the back of the fuse box and used the windscreen washer pump feed (fuse number 29) as it was the easiest to get to. You need to remove the fuse box cover using a small flat screwdriver in the slot, and the cover clips off easily.
To get at the back of the fuse box it is necessary to remove the trim under the steering wheel (two bolts next to the fuse box and two underneath the trim in the foot-well. See the Red Arrows.

















To connect the red wire you will need to thread it from the radio aperture across to the fuse area (a bit tricky on the knuckles). I used a Lucar type connector, it was a tight fit as the wires in the fuse box loom are closely packed. There may well be a much easier way of doing this, but this was what I used.

At this stage I also fed the microphone (for phone) wire through from the radio aperture to the fuse box area as I decided to locate it somewhere in that area (to be finalised later) .
Now refit the lower trim. I found it easiest to loosely fit the four screws before snapping the plastic clips into place. Refit the fuse box fuse box cover.

Steps 3 & 4 can be avoided by using a full Can-Bus adapter instead of the one I used. InCarTec can supply it as follows:
Full CAN bus adapter, Steering control , ignition ,speed pulse , illumination, antenna adapt Â£69.99 In hindsight I should have gone this route.

Now its time to turn to the new Head Unit.

5.
The metal cage and trim that came with the Kenwood are not used.
From the Facia kit select the two copper clips for the Kenwood and secure then to the unit as in the picture. Two screws each side.










6.
Install the Seatbelt Warning Light in the new Facia and clip the facia into place, one clip at the top and two at the bottom. I found it was necessary to push down on the clips to get a good fit. Fit the metal cage in the Double Din opening and bend a couple of the tabs down, with a screwdriver to secure it in place. I just did the two at the lower front. (see red arrows).










7.
Its now time to locate the iPod cable (mine came free with the head unit and was the audio version not the video version)
I drilled a 5/8â€ hole in the side of the glove box using a spade type drill bit, making sure there was nothing behind where the bit would exit.










8.
The final step before installing the unit is to locate the aerial for the GPS Sat Nav. I found that it could the wedged (gently) in the top of the aperture, at the back of where the head unit sits. Basically just feel inside the opening and tuck the aerial into place.(see the blue arrow in section 6 above) It works fine and picks up excellent satellite lock on.

9.
Now its just a case of connecting all the leads to the head unit and connecting the aerial lead from the head unit to the one in the car, there are two sockets in the car aerial lead but the new single lead will only fit in the one with the locking clip.

10.
Test the unit to make sure everything is working. In my case the radio would not pick up any stations. This was because when I was inserting the blue Fakra connector on the aerial booster to the car connector I had bent the tiny centre pin. A bit of delicate work with a tiny screwdriver sorted the problem.

Carefully feed all the connectors and wires into the opening and slide the unit into the metal cage until it clicks into place. Fit the final piece of trim that came with the Facia kit.

Switch on ignition and away you go.

A quick thank you to Steve at InCarTec for all his advice without which I couldnâ€™t have completed this install.

And thatâ€™s all there is to itâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦










Some useful website links :

http://www.incartec.co.uk/index.html

http://www.dvbcaraudio.co.uk/audi-doubl ... -3739.html

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/index.php

http://www.connects2.com/c2home.aspx?AcceptsCookies=yes

Paul
(scouserpc)

Obligatory Disclaimer

This document remains the copyright of Paul Cronin. No unauthorised
distribution or sale of this document, either in part or full. The copyright owner
may take action against anyone found infringing this copyright.
The author accepts no responsibility for damage or loss relating to the
information given herein.

I am waiting on a couple of photos from Steve at InCarTec and if I get them I will add them to this guide.


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice work 

I'm still considering this (depending on my car status). With the money saved i could get a proper soundsystem installed too  Thing is if i'm getting a proper soundsystem i'd need it installed and they might as well install this too..


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

What did you do with the orange/white cable (dimmer control funtion) ?


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

mawe said:


> What did you do with the orange/white cable (dimmer control funtion) ?


Mawe,

I have not connected it as it looked very difficult to get to the appropriate wire on the back of the fuse box. I am thinking an alternative is to tap into the lighting wire on the air con. contol panel, if I can figure out which wire.

Having said all that, the display is not too bright at night and the Sat Nav swithches to "night mode" automatically.

A (not very good) picture of the display at night :


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

scouserpc said:


> I have not connected it as it looked very difficult to get to the appropriate wire on the back of the fuse box. I am thinking an alternative is to tap into the lighting wire on the air con. contol panel, if I can figure out which wire.


Behind the light switch, thats the place where i found one. Very easy to remove that switch.



(PS. from Belgium, so left hand drive)


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

mawe said:


> scouserpc said:
> 
> 
> > I have not connected it as it looked very difficult to get to the appropriate wire on the back of the fuse box. I am thinking an alternative is to tap into the lighting wire on the air con. contol panel, if I can figure out which wire.
> ...


Great thanks Mawe,

But which colour wire should I tap into. (Sorry to be so dim)


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

scouserpc said:


> But which colour wire should I tap into. (Sorry to be so dim)


It is better to use a multimeter because i am not sure anymore (i must remove all my insulation again to see it on my car now  ). You need that narrow black connector (7-pin?) but the correct colour ... thought the blue/white ... no, it is better that you check it out.

(hopefully there are not to many faults in my text, long time that i wrote in English)


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

mawe said:


> scouserpc said:
> 
> 
> > But which colour wire should I tap into. (Sorry to be so dim)
> ...


Thanks I will take your advice and check it with a Multimeter.

Your English is excellent.

Paul


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks for the detailed info - very tempted.
How does the sound quality compare with the original Audi unit?
Thanks.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> Thanks for the detailed info - very tempted.
> How does the sound quality compare with the original Audi unit?
> Thanks.


it can't sound any worse, I can tell you that.

this Bose is the worst radio in a new car I've ever heard....sad but true :x

I had a Q7 loaner that would make your ear drums bleed from the high volume


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

scouserpc said:


> Wiring Loom


 :lol: :lol: :lol: very good!


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Paul,
Hope you dont mind hi-jacking ur thread but you may be able to help me!i hope!
I have wanted to fit my original kenwood kvt920-dvd to my TT Mk2 for some time but have only recently been able to get hold of a single DIN fascia adaptor thanks to some help from marktt225 and finally had a chance to try fit it tonight!

Ran into a few problems but overcame them to find that the unit works fine except for - NO SOUND! slight drawback with a stereo! [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Using my limited understanding of audio electrics it seems that the wires that go to the speakers are not connected to anything with the wiring loom that I got from halfords!
it fits ok and all the power cables match up but im not sure where the sound is supposed to go!
from the car i have the quadblock with the six contacts available as well as the green ipod connection but there is no white connector as in your pic? :?: 
any help would be much appreciated! i have bin waiting to do this for ages and wanted to finish it this weekend!
cheers


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hi scrub the bit about the connectors!
i have the light green one but no blue one and didnt opt for the ipod dock.
So, how do i connect the light green to my ISO connector?
thanks


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

d1will said:


> Hi Paul,
> Hope you dont mind hi-jacking ur thread but you may be able to help me!i hope!
> I have wanted to fit my original kenwood kvt920-dvd to my TT Mk2 for some time but have only recently been able to get hold of a single DIN fascia adaptor thanks to some help from marktt225 and finally had a chance to try fit it tonight!
> 
> ...


You need the adapter from incartec. The TT has 2 amplifiers for speakers and they cannot be connected to the normal speaker outputs on a stereo only line outs. I've fitted the 5220BT and followed the instructions about. The same loom will work with all stereos. Halfords DO NOT sell a loom that will work.... If you have a fully wired Quadlock it maybe ossible to rewire it, but for £15 it maybe best just to but a ready wired one..


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

d1will said:


> Hi Paul,
> Hope you dont mind hi-jacking ur thread but you may be able to help me!i hope!
> I have wanted to fit my original kenwood kvt920-dvd to my TT Mk2 for some time but have only recently been able to get hold of a single DIN fascia adaptor thanks to some help from marktt225 and finally had a chance to try fit it tonight!
> 
> ...


You need the adapter from incartec. The TT has 2 amplifiers for speakers and they cannot be connected to the normal speaker outputs on a stereo only line outs. I've fitted the 5220BT and followed the instructions about. The same loom will work with all stereos. Halfords DO NOT sell a loom that will work.... If you have a fully wired Quadlock it maybe possible to rewire it, but for £15 it maybe best just to but a ready wired one..


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

cheers buddy ive sent an email to incartec so hopefully theyll get back to me 1st thing monday!
cheers for your help ill let you know how i get on!


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hey buddy,
got the cables from incartec but im not sure they have sent the correct one!?!?!  
can u please send me a photo of your one?
did the part of the loom that connects to the green block only have 3 pins in it? coz mine does and i thought there would be more with there being 5 speakers!!
i went to a stereo shop this afternoon and the guy reckons i dont have the correct cables but he didnt have any in stock!
the part of the loom connects to 2 RCA(think thats what they are called) leads one white and one red- how do i connect that to the kenwood (standard ISO) loom?!?!

help please asap as i have to drive to cornwall from manchester tomorrow and an ipod with some travel speakers is not ideal!!
cheers
paul


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

from what I remember the quadlock connection has two sets of RCA connections which will connect to the outputs from your stereo system and feed these to the two audi amps. These are marked front and rear. The other connections are for power dimmer etc. You'll still need to run a lead from your ignition, but see the first post..


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

so the 2 leads do not connect to the iso connector for the stereo then?just that that is how i connected it to my focus!
theguy in the audio shop in manchester talked about needing a special adaptor and showed me a similar one with a black box in the loom which he said converted thhe sound from the amp to iso???
im in the basinggstoke auudi now getting the window seal recall done andd a new one about the gas struts for the boot.
i'd ask but the last time i did they didnt even realise there was a fascia adaptor for a single din stereo!!!!
any morehelpmuch appreciaated!!

thanks


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hi there sorry to go on again!
i so wish i had got this installed by someone! oh well!
did your connector look like the attached picture?
it only has one set of rca connectors? and they are only attached to 3 pins to connect to the green block! 
why are there only 3? surely there should be more than that for 5 speakers?!?!
im sorry to keep bothering you but really want to get this sorted!!
thanks


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Dude, if you have the MFSW, you need the Connects2 CTSAD002 cable. It comes with 4 RCA connections for front L/R and rear L/R. IIRC you only get a sub if you have BOSE, and even then the BOSE system manages the sub (you cannot connect it directly to the head unit).I used this cable with a 5220 + BOSE + MFSW in a TTS. (Before I sold the head unit).

The Connects2 cable is more or less plug & play. If you dont have the MFSW then CTAADCAN002 should do the trick.

The cable you have there looks like it's for a TT MK1 (although I may be wrong).


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

cheers for your help
i dont have MFSW but just not sure why there are 2 rca cables for the sound as the kenwood iso has all the connections in it for the sound-thats how i connected it to my focus!!
but the cabling coming from the audi has no connections in the sound half of the iso just the power half.
so thats suggests to me there should be more connections in the harness adaptor connecting to the green block not just 3 for all of the sound signals!
the guy on the phone from incartec said it was for a mk2 but was pretty rude on the phone the other day when i was asking him about connection!
think im maybe a little out of my depth with this one but not with my car again till thursday!doh!
any more advice welcome!
View attachment 1


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Those 3 pins are : LINE RR (rear right, top row, 2nd pin from left); LINE RL (rear left, bottom row, 2nd pin from left); and LINE Earth.

You'll find that the 4 connections the adaptor needs correspond to the big empty space on the right of the "connection from car" pic.

Pretty useless to you I would guess. So as mentioned before, you need to go get the right cable.

A MK2 cable will have 4 RCA connectors.


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for that mate.
so does anyone know what the correct cable is?
i told incartec i had a mk2 with no bose or MFSW and thats what they sent me!
cant believe how much hassle this job has been!!

anyone know of a good car audio centre near basingstoke or reading so i can sort this out face to face and make sure the cabling is correct straight away?!?!
cheers [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys, is this the right one cable to Audi Sounsystem? http://www.dietz.biz/artikeldetails.asp ... 5410000000


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Personally, I'd get the Connects2 CTSAD002. It's cheaper despite the extra functionality ... which you dont have to use 

Maila, that cable looks like it doesn't have RCA connectors, meaning that it's relying on the FAKRA connector for audio. If your TT is the same as mine and d1will's then that block of connectors is not installed in the car (it's the big empty space on the right hand side in the "connection from car" picture).


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't understand to your post. The local distributor told me, then I connect that adapter to ISO connectors on my headunit for sound.

And I have just Concert soundsystem


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

OK. I'll try again...

The lead you need will have two sets of RCA outputs. These are the Red and White push on connecters (they are round) one connecter is for left, one for right. One pair for front, one pair for rear. These 4 connecters are wired to the fakra connector and provide the sound from the stereo to the Audi amps.

The leads in the pictures are not correct as I can only see see one set of RCA connectors on the first picture and none on the 2nd. I got my lead from Incartek and it was plug and play. Just had to connect a lead to the ingnition feed.

PS I believe the bose and none bose are the same lead for the mk2 as both units run seperate amplifiers.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

The Fakra connector you mean the green squared one? I'm newbie, so don't know if sound can be get from ISO connectors. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

The Fakra connector is the big black connector which houses the smaller green & white connectors.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Great, I googled that term, but I found just Fakra connector for aerial. And do you think is possible to lead sound from headunit by ISO? 
About InCartec, I wrote an email about adapter, but received answer after 40 days. I'm waiting for answer about shipping to Czech Republic now. So my dealer ordered ISO-Fakra adapter and satisfied my about compatibility.


----------



## lossyman (Aug 29, 2007)

Connecting Loom Part No 20-265P from InCarTec Â£23.07


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

lossyman thats the part number i got from incartec but thats the one with only one set of rca connectors not 2?
he was very short with me whne i called for assistance aswell!
waiting for an email back from connect2 at the moment.
for now ive put my concert back in so i have a stereo!!
laters


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

I just got 20-265 adapter and it has 2 sets of RCA connectors. I just don't know what to do with the orange cable.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

IIRC it's the illumination cable which tells the head unit if your lights are on or not (so that it can dim at night).


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Jimbo.

Yesterday I was at my Audi dealer. The electrician tried to connect headunit to this loom. But he was unsuccesfull. The radio is working, but no sound. Has anybody picture of detailed wiring?

I think there could be 3 failures:
The first is wrong adapter. I checked picture from sourcepc, but it looks similar. 
The second might be wrong connection. But i don't know how to check it.
The third could be no signal from RCAs at the headunit.

But I don't know how to check this 3 potential failures. Please help guys. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Maila said:


> Thank you Jimbo.
> 
> Yesterday I was at my Audi dealer. The electrician tried to connect headunit to this loom. But he was unsuccesfull. The radio is working, but no sound. Has anybody picture of detailed wiring?
> 
> ...


Maila this updated thread may be of help : http://www.tt-talk.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2968


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Here is pictures of my loom.


























I have 2 blue/white cables. One is without mark and second is marked p. connection on one side and antena power on second side.

Plese help guys [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> Maila said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Jimbo.
> ...


Does this help:

The next stage is to prepare the Kenwood loom, this can be done away from the car. Read the installation guide carefully.

The light green wire marked (PRK SW) should by connected to the Parking brake 'ground' terminal (i.e. the terminal that is earthed when the handbrake is applied) this allows a DVD to be played only when the car is stopped (I think).
Or you could simply connect this to the Black wire in the Kenwood loom which is the 'ground' wire - this may not be totally legal as it would be possible to play a DVD while the car is in motion. Your choice.

The blue/white wire marked 'ANT CONT' is simply joined to the blue wire on the Aerial adapter booster.

The wire marked 'REVERSE' purple/white can be ignored as can the 'MUTE' brown wire.

3.
Next take the new connecting loom (Part No 20-265P). There are three free wires coming off this loom, Red, Blue and Orange.

Firstly connect the Blue wire to the Blue/White wire on the Kenwood loom (not the Blue/White wire you connected the aerial booster to). This is the one coming from pin A5 on the ISO connector (Kenwood loom) and provides power the speaker amplifier(s). I cut the blue/white wire and connected the new blue wire to the blue/white going to the head unit.

Do you have the Kenwood installation guide ?


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Yes I have. This was done by electrician at my AUDI dealer. I tried another headunit and problem is in my connection.

So problem could be in blue cable (power to amplifiers). But I don't understand where could be problem.


----------



## gerrytrap (Feb 8, 2009)

can anyone help with some info to the fitting of audi tts mirror backing, to be fitted to [tt,2009], by the look of the covers it seems that they can be replaced without removal of door cards, any info would be of great help, you can contact me on 07812205415 or email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## cycoc (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi.

I would like to perform the same install, so, i've send a mail to incartec to inquiry about the parts i need.
Here are the answer from the guy @ incartec:

Facia 50-322
Cage 51-012
CAN cable 25-103
Half active cable	20-254
Antenna adapter 21-140

As i was asking about a full cabn bus adapter with ingnition, speedpulse and so on, the guy also commented
"you need an interface CAN cable with Ignition for half active speakers"
"you dont need the CAN interface apart form ignition supply because Kenwood does not need speed pulse".

By the way, i tink i have the same config that scouserpc had before installation:
Concert with non-bose-amplified speakers and no steering wheel controls.

As parts seems to differ from what scouserpc used, could someone confirm these cables are the correct ones ?

Thx


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Were you successful?

I'm thinking about changing the DIETZ adaptor for Connects loom for running radio without ACC position in ignition.


cycoc said:


> Hi.
> 
> I would like to perform the same install, so, i've send a mail to incartec to inquiry about the parts i need.
> Here are the answer from the guy @ incartec:
> ...


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a connects2 adapter and the head unit only works with the ignition on.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a new Connects2 adapter coming soon though, that does support the ignition off power signal.

Where's Bozzy96 when you need him?


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah I remember reading that. Do you think it'll be possible to develop a harness that works with the 'talk' button of the mfsw?? Also, if I disable my cars Bluetooth in the vag com, will it stop the 'connect phone' message appearing on the DIS whenever I press the mode button??


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know about the voice dialling, but I have disabled the Bluetooth and it does get rid of the screen. It also sorts the odd behaviour if you press the volume roller on the steering wheel to mute then scroll the volume up or down.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

What strange behaviour?? I assume my dealer will be able to disable Bluetooth for me?? For a fee of course....


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

On mine it would lock the Bluetooth onto the audio feed so the telephone didn't work hands free and you had to restart the car to get it back.

The dealer can do it for you, yes. If you are in Dunfermline then you could look up Star Performance instead. I think they're in Kirkaldy or somewhere between the Kirkaldy and Dunfermline.


----------



## vpmd7a (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been through the usual purchase of 3 type different connector interfaces types before finally realising my system is fully amp'd in the car. The connector I'm using connects the pre-amp outputs from the Kenwood unit to the fine pin connector in the Quadlock.

Anyway my problem is the volume of the Kenwood is virtually at max most of the time to get any decent noise coming out of the speakers.

1) Anybody know how to increase the volume coming out the pre-amp plugs on the back of a Kenwood (the volume offset is already set to 0)?

2) Anybody know how to turn up the internal car amp?

Thanks
Iain


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

No idea what would be causing this. My kenwood certainly doesn't have any volume problems although the Bose speakers do have difficulty at high volumes.
Is sound coming out all speakers? And does the problem affect all sources? If you're using an iPod or iPhone, make sure the volume on that is full.


----------



## vpmd7a (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm beginning to think there is a bad earth connection on the Quadlock as I'm getting a crackling coming through the speakers when the HU is on (but volume zero) and IGN is switched on but not whenthe IGN is off (some car electrics cooling fan is maybe starting somewhere as the crackling stays evident for 5 secs once the IGN is switched off).

A bad earth would also explain the low amp output of the unit as maybe the existing pre-amp outputs are 'floating'.

Thanks for the response.
Iain


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

vpmd7a said:


> I'm beginning to think there is a bad earth connection on the Quadlock as I'm getting a crackling coming through the speakers when the HU is on (but volume zero) and IGN is switched on but not whenthe IGN is off (some car electrics cooling fan is maybe starting somewhere as the crackling stays evident for 5 secs once the IGN is switched off).
> 
> A bad earth would also explain the low amp output of the unit as maybe the existing pre-amp outputs are 'floating'.
> 
> ...


Drop bozzy96 a PM he is the expert with this type of problem.


----------

